# Looking to migrate to Singapore



## hsenet

Hello All,

I am an Indian married to a Chinese Indonesian. We are currently in India. My wife is working as a Senior Architect in one of the Companies here and I am working as a Remote Employee for an American company.

We want to migrate to singapore, NOT to make a LOT of money but to lead a decent life. The problem with Bangalore is that my wife is very far from her parents and i am far too from my parents. We dont like the indisciplined life of India and are struggling to get out of here ASAP!

We are willing to relocate to ANY South East Asian Countries including Malaysia, Singapore, Hongkong or South Korea. We wouldn't mind Indonesia, if i get a decent salary. 

I hold a Bachelor's Degree in Electrical and Electronics. And i am a quite sort after professional in the US and hence i am working remotely for them in the Field of IT.

My wife's a Bachelor in Architecture and she has done some pretty cool projects with her current company including an International Airport and design Facebook Office in Hyderabad.

Can somebody please guide us? Personal contacts will help too!

Regards
Joy


----------



## simonsays

Mate: firstly, no personal contacts

Secondly, you need to read up .. 

Singapore, shockingly, doesn't have a immigration policy like US, Europe or Australia

If you want to migrate here, you need to get a job, work for a while, then go on to submit for PR, and if you are considered worth, then you get PR here .. 

Unlike other countries, you cannot MIGRATE .. !!

Do read up on ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore first and Ministry of Manpower Singapore for relevant info


----------



## hsenet

*trying hard!*

Thank You for the Info Mate!

Yes i have readup! A LOT!  Also i am trying a LOT to put up Job requests in JobsDB, Jobstreet etc..

I am getting a LOT of replies(Apart from the automated ones  ), at first, saying, Your resume and qualification is impressive, we are considering you for an interview. Then, Suddenly, we are sorry we cannot process your application further at this time!

hehe!

In order to get a Job in Singapore, you need to be a Singapore-PR or Singapore Citizen, And In order to be a Singapore-PR you will need to Get a Job first in Singapore!!!! 

I will keep on trying! I am hoping, maybe if someone on this forum can refer me to their employer  That would be swell 

In anycase i will not stop trying!! I will keep on applying and try anything i Can!





ecureilx said:


> Mate: firstly, no personal contacts
> 
> Secondly, you need to read up ..
> 
> Singapore, shockingly, doesn't have a immigration policy like US, Europe or Australia
> 
> If you want to migrate here, you need to get a job, work for a while, then go on to submit for PR, and if you are considered worth, then you get PR here ..
> 
> Unlike other countries, you cannot MIGRATE .. !!


----------



## simonsays

hsenet said:


> In order to get a Job in Singapore, you need to be a Singapore-PR or Singapore Citizen, And In order to be a Singapore-PR you will need to Get a Job first in Singapore!!!! !


Wrong .. there are a lot who get jobs here, and after 2 or 3 years, apply for PR and my last visit to MOM - EP Center showed a lot of people collecting their EPs.

You need to see what your resume is doing, in terms of matching the expectations

Smaller companies have strict quota, bigger companies have less issues getting EP .. 

And as I speak, I could vouch that a bank recently pulled in a few hundred people, from all nationalities, including Indians .. 

Oh, you want me to refer to my employer ? My employer is handling waste management .. are you serious ??  

You should be specific in your job search, not fire everywhere and hope something clicks .. that doesn't give confidence.

And a lot of agencies share resumes, atleast the candidates name. Your name appearing in another database would mean the agent will put you on low priority .. 

That's all I can say ..


----------



## JWilliamson

Why mention she is Chinese and Indonesian why not just say she is Indonesian?


----------



## hsenet

JWilliamson said:


> Why mention she is Chinese and Indonesian why not just say she is Indonesian?


Because she is a Indonesian Of Chinese Origin. If one says Indonesian, It means the person is the Orang Asli, as they say, which means the original Indonesian, Not of a Chinese or Malay Origin. In Indonesia, they are a little particular about it!


----------



## simonsays

and generally, Indonesian "CHINESE" are considered to be a bit richer, and often the target ..  

I know it cos I have a few Indo-Chinese friends .. 

And in Singapore, it is said that they get LPR easily .. not gonna come out and defend or deny such stuff though ..


----------



## hsenet

ecureilx said:


> Wrong .. there are a lot who get jobs here, and after 2 or 3 years, apply for PR and my last visit to MOM - EP Center showed a lot of people collecting their EPs.
> 
> You need to see what your resume is doing, in terms of matching the expectations
> 
> Smaller companies have strict quota, bigger companies have less issues getting EP ..
> 
> And as I speak, I could vouch that a bank recently pulled in a few hundred people, from all nationalities, including Indians ..
> .


Wow! Thank you so so soo much for that information! I showed this to my wife and a little spark of hope raised within our hearts!

I know i am qualified and have relevant experience in my field. I think i will take your advice and revamp my resume.



ecureilx said:


> Oh, you want me to refer to my employer ? My employer is handling waste management .. are you serious ??


hahahaha! LOL! Sure! Why not! If he needs to employ an IT Manager to manage the waste! hahaha!



ecureilx said:


> You should be specific in your job search, not fire everywhere and hope something clicks .. that doesn't give confidence.


I am specific actually! A lot of jobs do get advertised for my qualification. And i fire up my resume for only those!




ecureilx said:


> And a lot of agencies share resumes, atleast the candidates name. Your name appearing in another database would mean the agent will put you on low priority ..
> 
> That's all I can say ..


Woo! I didn't know this! What do you suggest? Should i come down to singapore and start applying to companies in person? Or should i visit Employment consultants? Would that help?

I heard, that its better not to come-down and apply from singapore itself. I can work in the meantime remotely for my employer in the US, for my living expenses, is it possible that way? Or just come and go, and then wait for an interview? Can you please guide me?


----------



## simonsays

hsenet said:


> hahahaha! LOL! Sure! Why not! If he needs to employ an IT Manager to manage the waste! hahaha!


see, you want to steal my job now ..   not funny .. 

Try to apply LPR for your wife, if it is still open ..


----------



## simonsays

hsenet said:


> Because she is a Indonesian Of Chinese Origin. If one says Indonesian, It means the person is the Orang Asli, as they say, which means the original Indonesian, Not of a Chinese or Malay Origin. In Indonesia, they are a little particular about it!


Oh, btw, there are other races, other than the tribal orang asli ... you need to read up on the races in Indonesia, my friends .. 

FYI: Orang Asli - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And .. there are Javanese, Sundanese, Madurese .. and then I don't know .. a lot more before Orang Asli comes into the picture .. 

non-orang asli could mean any of the above .. other than Chinese ..  

And indonesians consider orang asli the equivalent of the extremely tribal .. I would tread carefully there ...


----------



## hsenet

ecureilx said:


> Oh, btw, there are other races, other than the tribal orang asli ... you need to read up on the races in Indonesia, my friends ..
> 
> And .. there are Javanese, Sundanese, Madurese .. and then I don't know .. a lot more before Orang Asli comes into the picture ..
> 
> non-orang asli could mean any of the above .. other than Chinese ..
> 
> And indonesians consider orang asli the equivalent of the extremely tribal .. I would tread carefully there ...


You are totally right!

Hey! BTW: I didn't have a faintest idea that LPR existed before you mentioned it. I called a consultant off google and they told me the scheme was suspended in June 2011! I cursed myself bitterly!!!


----------



## JWilliamson

Ok so he wants to point out he got a better woman? I come from treating all people as people and not divide one from another. I guess some want to in order to feel better.


----------



## JWilliamson

If she i Chinese Indonesian that will help him get a better job?


----------



## hsenet

JWilliamson said:


> Ok so he wants to point out he got a better woman? I come from treating all people as people and not divide one from another. I guess some want to in order to feel better.


THERE IS NO QUOTE FROM ME THAT I GOT A BETTER WOMAN(good or bad,FOR ME, My wife is the BEST woman in the world! ) Did i say that anywhere??? 

We were discussing, How the ethnicity in Indonesia is pointed out. 

You are an american, so i dont know if you understand the cultural backdrop of Asian Countries. 

For eg. In India, you can be a Born-Again Christian, but if the religion on your records say Roman Catholic, You are Roman Catholic! Your beliefs and official status can be completely different. In Indonesia, its perfectly OK, to intermarry Chinese Buddhist with a Chinese Christian, perfectly acceptable norm, but Eyebrows will be raised if a Chinese anybody regardless of religion marries a Non-Chinese.

In India on the other hand, there will be turmoil in the household if a Christian marries a Hindu or Vice-Versa, Color, Race doesn't matter, Similer issue raises if a Catholic marries a protestant etc

You must understand, that this has NOTHING to do with RACE, COLOR OR RELIGION!!! 

This has all to do with the community and compatibility with the kind of family you belong to! IN case of Indonesians, the Chinese do-not want mixed raced children, hence the Issue (I always thought, the old people think that the cuteness of thier future generation will vanish lol!). 

In India, parents are more worried, if there would be compatibility between the husband and wife of different religion, will there be tolerance towards each other/ Will the daugther-in-law respect the In-Laws in case if they have a son, Or if the Son-In-law will take care of them in their old age if they have a daughter? If the religion/denominations are different, there is a fear of unnecessary tension between the spouses as well as their families to be compatible.

In Asia, if two people get married, they just dont get married with each other! They also get married into their families! And hence compatibility and cosiness, in India its the Religion, In Indonesia its the Race, brings in.


----------



## hsenet

JWilliamson said:


> If she i Chinese Indonesian that will help him get a better job?


May not be a BETTER Job, But atleast a JOB!!!

I dont think you know about a Scheme for Indonesians called LPR, in which scheme you wouldnt need a prior employment to get a PR, you get a LPR, come to singapore and get a Job, in which case the employer will give you a job since he neednt waste time to get a EP for you!

Right now employers are rejecting my Application ONLY because i am not a singaporean PR or citizen.

LPR Scheme used to be Valid for Indonesians who had a Desirable qualification(which my wife has).

But unfortunately this scheme was suspended in June 2011


----------



## JWilliamson

Well Chinese Indonesian is different than just saying Indonesian? I am in Hong Kong and the color of an Asian is treated differently then the other. Many here value white skin as better and even on commercials they stated it. Many view southern Asians as less good looking and less in value. Yes I am from USA and when I say I married a woman I will say I am married to a woman from USA and not have a need to say What race she is. She can be a American that is Chinese, African, European etc. But when I am talking to people in general for me it is best to say she is American with a USA passport.


----------



## hsenet

JWilliamson said:


> Well Chinese Indonesian is different than just saying Indonesian? I am in Hong Kong and the color of an Asian is treated differently then the other. Many here value white skin as better and even on commercials they stated it. Many view southern Asians as less good looking and less in value. Yes I am from USA and when I say I married a woman I will say I am married to a woman from USA and not have a need to say What race she is. She can be a American that is Chinese, African, European etc. But when I am talking to people in general for me it is best to say she is American with a USA passport.


You are totally right when you say that there should be no Demarcation in race. I too second and strongly believe that opinion. But you must understand, that in Indonesia or in Asia, Chinese Indonesian are generally more resourceful, hardworking and generally well educated. I know its a cliche, but generally true. And sadly, such a term gives a more better Idea of a person!


----------



## simonsays

and sadly, being a "indonesian chinese" makes it like waving the red flag in front of a raging bul .. and often, not just in Indonesia, but even in Philippines, Chinese are the target of kidnapping and extortion attempts .. 

Oh, a learned Filipino Chinese did tell me why ..  The animosity comes the chinese becoming rich at the cost of 'natives' and also by being more often than ever, ruthless and demanding .. and of course, that creates a lot of resentment .. 

As for your words that Chinese Indonesians are Hardworking, and generally well, educated .. you are just digging yourself in with your stereotyping comments

Oh, btw, where does the Indian Indonesians fit it ? Don't tell that you don't know that many an Indian has large business in Indonesia, including some shady, but 'generally' grey area ??  

And of course, most of the wheeler-dealing is done by Indians .. and NOT BY CHINESE .. so ?? 

Even extending into deals in Irian Jaya, Papua, and even the Moluccos .. 

So ??   

Nah, not to pick a fight, but I am trying to figure out what you are trying to say ..


----------



## Lenochka

ecureilx...
can you tell me which bank pulled in x00''s of people ? would be interested...
maybe they still need some more 

thanks in advance
L.


----------



## hsenet

You know I am married to an Indonesian, My understanding of Indonesian Culture comes out from what i see/talk/learn from my Wife and all those openions are what i see, hear and experience from people around me! 

Nothing personal Dude!

And to tell you the truth, Indians are some of the Most SHADY people, I ever know! the south east asians, americans and europeans, i have the pleasure of knowing are more trustable and pleasure to do bussiness with! 

I dont dispute anything that you say, Its true! I am just telling you the perception of the people around me, and in-effect mine!


----------



## simonsays

Lenochka: PM'd you 

hsenet: give it up .. I was gonna look for some referral, but .. I am worried about your 'profiling' ..  

You can't choose who you will work with, and you may end up working for 'shady' Indians (to quote your words ..  ) and that would end up in calamity my friend .. and in all my current places, i had to work with extremely tough people .. including a big group from China, who always wanted to speak and hence, avoid any chance of reconciliation, the least and extremely methodical, and carries minor jest and offenses to their grave .. 

In Asia, if you try to get into racial discussions, you gonna loose it fast, as I can figure out from here ..   .. as, in Asia, or SEA, there is a lot of hidden stuff that goes on here .. 

Indians ? Shady ? No, they are not so shady, but they are very industrious in a lot of areas and are much more prosperous, especially in Indonesia, though they know how to keep it under covers .. and they fly under the radar .. 

Never mind ..


----------



## hsenet

ecureilx said:


> Lenochka: PM'd you
> 
> hsenet: give it up .. I was gonna look for some referral, but .. I am worried about your 'profiling' ..
> 
> You can't choose who you will work with, and you may end up working for 'shady' Indians (to quote your words ..  ) and that would end up in calamity my friend .. and in all my current places, i had to work with extremely tough people .. including a big group from China, who always wanted to speak and hence, avoid any chance of reconciliation, the least and extremely methodical, and carries minor jest and offenses to their grave ..
> 
> In Asia, if you try to get into racial discussions, you gonna loose it fast, as I can figure out from here ..   .. as, in Asia, or SEA, there is a lot of hidden stuff that goes on here ..
> 
> Indians ? Shady ? No, they are not so shady, but they are very industrious in a lot of areas and are much more prosperous, especially in Indonesia, though they know how to keep it under covers .. and they fly under the radar ..
> 
> Never mind ..



Dude! I DO work with a LOT of SHADY Indians! And I keep to my Job, And OFCOURSE, its a Known fact that you cannot choose your work people!!

There are good and there are bad, and every "SHADE" inbetween in this world(no matter what the race!) If one needs to survive one needs to adapt to all of those shades. 

And about Race, I have no problem with any Race or Language. I have friends from all round the world, including NON-CHINESE indonesians, and they are really really good friends, Also Indians who are good AND because i have spent a LOT of time in India, i have also experienced the BAD side of people inbetween too!

But i have not experienced that much with the people who are from the other side of the world. I am not trying to get into an argument, i am just trying to clear my stance! 

Somebody said that i think i got a better woman because she is of a perticuler race! Thats JUST NOT TRUE!!!


----------



## JWilliamson

I agree the one area Chinese excel at is working hard oo and one more they seem very good at saving money. I experience with Chinese women is that they do work hard for the money but they avoid working hard within themselves, I mean to grow emotionally and learn to love another.


----------



## simonsays

hsenet: You mean the Non-Chinese Indonesians, whom you called "orang Asli" ??  

JWilliamson: +1 

hsenet: take it easy .. 

Just remember not go get into race discussions .. 

Oh, in Singapore, racial slandering can put a person in Jail .. whether you say it nicely or not .. tread carefully 

Are you in Indonesia really ??


----------



## hsenet

ecureilx said:


> hsenet: You mean the Non-Chinese Indonesians, whom you called "orang Asli" ??
> 
> JWilliamson: +1
> 
> hsenet: take it easy ..
> 
> Just remember not go get into race discussions ..
> 
> Oh, in Singapore, racial slandering can put a person in Jail .. whether you say it nicely or not .. tread carefully
> 
> Are you in Indonesia really ??


Yup! Lesson learned! I will never get into race discussions! 

Did i do racial slandering? Really??

Dude, Again! I am not an expert about Indonesia! And i dont intend to be too! For me people are people! I am trying to communicate what i think, maybe appropriate in this region (or not apparently). But you know what i mean!

Yup In Surabaya, I am visiting Bangalore for a few days now, will be returning back this weekend.


----------



## simonsays

I was only quoting the punishment for racial slandering in Singapore .. no, I didn't say you did do so .. Relax ...


----------



## hsenet

Update: Hey Guys! Thanks for all your help! I followed ecureilx suggestion, Made some changes to my resume, but what i didnt follow was that i applied to all of the jobs which were broadly in my category and not necessarily my specific niche. I got an invite to attend an Interview. And i am now in Singapore with my Employment pass working happily for my employer


----------



## simonsays

Good and happy to hear that !!!

Glad to be of help

Cheers


----------

